# 10-Millionen-Hilfstopf für Fischer bewilligt



## rheinfischer70 (20. Mai 2022)

Die Plünderung der Nord- und Ostsee wird jetzt noch subventioniert. Toll


----------



## Jürgen57 (20. Mai 2022)

Ich denke das große Problem sind die großen Fangschiffe,die 10 Tausende von Tonnen
Fisch rausziehen und den ganzen Beifang Tod oder Lebendig einfach wieder über Bord
werfen.Die Leitragenden sind wohl die kleinen Kutterkapitänen,die jedes Kilo Fisch nachweisen
müßen,und sich durch die niedrigen Fangquoten nicht mehr am Leben halten können.


----------



## Waidbruder (27. Mai 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die Plünderung der Nord- und Ostsee wird jetzt noch subventioniert. Toll


Die Marktversorgung muss doch gesichert sein. Man stelle sich vor es gäbe keine Seezungenröllchen oder Steinbuttfilets mehr zu kaufen!


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2022)

Da sollen sich "Die da oben" mal vorsehen, das die Kutterpauschale nicht dafür genutzt wird, um die Kähne  auf Kaperschiff umzurüsten und Fähren Ausflugschiffe etc. zu überfallen. 

 Fänd ich nur fair, (Meine Meinung wird man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen etc..)


----------

